# viper 5701 responder HELP



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

I got a Viper 5701 and installed it in a 1999 Chevy Cavalier (automatic) and I am having several issues with it.

First: the remote start will not start. I get 7 flashes which is about the neutral safety switch but it is grounded already. The car will not start but I also know the brain comes default for manual transmission but nowhere in the instructions does it explain how to change that to automatic.

Second: the aux button does not send the signal to release  the trunk mechanism. I installed the relay correctly and grounded the right post and it pops the trunk, but like I said there is no negative signal sent thru the red/white wire to activate the relay.

Third: the 1-way remote works great, but the 2-way seems to have lost the programming and when I try to enter remote set-up when it reaches the 8 seconds the amber light blinks but goes off. I already bought new batteries for it and nothing.



------PLEASE HELP-------:upset:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

a 2 way remote take a different antenna, so if your 5701 came with a 1 way set up and you added a 2 way remote without upgrading the antenna that could be your problem. as far as the other problems, the only two wires which should be grounded are the black ground and the neutral safety wire. Does the unit try to start the car or just not make an attempt, if it is the last one, make sure your not in valet mode. as far as the trunk works, just have to double check the relay and make sure it is getting the proper output.


----------



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

ok so I worked out the Second and Third issues, for the trunk I used the Auxilary 1, so now I just have to press the f button then aux and it pops it, i guess there was something wrong w the trunk release output. and the remote, I just put new batteries and reprogrammed it and works fine now


About the first issue, after much reading, I figured out how to toggle thru the menus and change the settings from manual to automatic and turned the tach to off. now the remote start engages but the car will only stay on sometimes. It doesnt seem like a r/s issue. More of a spark, or fuel delivery issue...........any ideas? It drives me nuts because when I wanna show off it wont start. lmao


----------



## yeehau86 (Mar 9, 2011)

hi all,
I am having some issue with my Viper 5701 one-way remote. The beep sounds a bit soft, is it due to the battery getting weak?? tried to swap the big battery from one-way remote into the two-way remote but it seems the beep is fine in the two-way remote. Anything wrong here? By the way, is it ok to us the 2 slim batteries in the one-way remote? Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

@esapper do you have the virtual tach engaged? Also, when it dies, does t just shut off or do the rpms drop and it stalls?


----------



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I didn't install the virtual tach, sometimes the car will start and sometimes it cranks but will not start, when it works it works fine tho


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you install a transponder bypass on this vehicle?


----------



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't need one


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

this is what I get:
EQUIPPED WITH GM'S PASSLOCK 1 ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, REQURES 791 BYPASS MODULE, SEE NOTE #1
NOTE #1: Vehicle is EQUIPPED WITH GM'S PASSLOCK 1 ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, REQUIRES 791 BYPASS MODULE to REMOTE START, to order please go to the SECURITY BYPASS MODULE Page on this website.


----------



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

But why does it sometimes work and sometimes it doesn't?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Unsure


----------

